# Help w/ HP Pavilion Case



## Dirty Gromp (Mar 3, 2019)

hello can someone show me where i can buy a replacement side panel for a hp pavilion 690-0020, please i really need it please, i looked and called hp but they didnt help with shit


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2019)

How old is the rig?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 3, 2019)

Ain't gonna happen.
Start checking the recycle centers.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Mar 3, 2019)

oh... that isent good... so is there anything i can do then? or is it fine to run it with no panel


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2019)

Froster said:


> oh... that isent good...



Whats wrong with the existing one?


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Mar 3, 2019)

my brother tried to help me drill out a new slot for a fan but fucked it up , and it cant be fixed so i was hoping to get a new one.. but if i cant  is it fine to run it with no panel ?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 3, 2019)

Yeah you can run it without a side panel, but it will get dusty. Shouldn't be a major issue though


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 3, 2019)

Froster said:


> my brother tried to help me drill out a new slot for a fan but fucked it up , and it cant be fixed so i was hoping to get a new one.. but if i cant  is it fine to run it with no panel ?


PC will run fine without a panel.  Try some mesh or sound dampening material to fix the hole your brother created.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Mar 3, 2019)

its like atleast 12 big holes he went rouge on it and now it wont even go back on the case... it's a disaster


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 3, 2019)

Froster said:


> its like atleast 12 big holes he went rouge on it and now it wont even go back on the case... it's a disaster


Cut out a window and put some perspex in it


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Mar 3, 2019)

i would love too but i dont have the tools to cut it, i was really hoping to just find a replacement, is the pc that old? i got it for christmas


----------



## Toothless (Mar 3, 2019)

Go to the home improvement store, get some wire mesh, and ziptie to the case. Otherwise leave it alone. It's fine.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 3, 2019)

Froster said:


> i would love too but i dont have the tools to cut it, i was really hoping to just find a replacement, is the pc that old? i got it for christmas


You can buy a dremmel type tool for like $12 and a piece of perspex for $5 I don't think you'll find a replacement side panel though


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 3, 2019)

Froster said:


> its like atleast 12 big holes he went rouge on it and now it wont even go back on the case... it's a disaster


Have him do the other sides too, so it looks bullet riddled.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Mar 4, 2019)

i went to look at it and its bent too so i think im better off not using it, so does no one make the side panel?


----------



## Arjai (Mar 4, 2019)

I am sure it is nothing a good hammer can't sort out. Get yourself a small block of wood, and hammer it back into shape.

Oh, and then don't let your brother near it, again!!


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 4, 2019)

Froster said:


> is it fine to run it with no panel



Its fine mate. it will probably keep it cooler, unless you have kids running around etc.

Also, id say your better off finding/getting a new case for sweet f.a. than sourcing the same side panel.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 4, 2019)

Everything can be fixed.  Pics?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 4, 2019)

Outback Bronze said:


> ….Also, id say your better off finding/getting a new case for sweet f.a…...


This ^^^ Buy a new cheap case with good airflow, and find someone that knows what they are doing to swap the internals over.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 4, 2019)

This is what he's dealing with for reference:

It's not old:

https://www.amazon.com/HP-Pavilion-Desktop-graphics-690-0020/dp/B07BHXV3TJ

It will run without the side panel fine.  Noisier and it will need to be managed for dust etc, but fine.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Mar 4, 2019)

im super new to desktops, what kind of case would i need? or does any work?

heres pictures


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 4, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> This is what he's dealing with for reference:
> 
> It's not old:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/HP-Pavilion-Desktop-graphics-690-0020/dp/B07BHXV3TJ


This shows internals as well:
https://au.pcmag.com/desktops/59933/hp-pavilion-gaming-desktop-690

It may contain proprietary parts so a case swap might not be that easy.

It looks to be designed on old home theatre style cases, but stood vertically instead of horizontal.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 4, 2019)

what were you doing to that poor case


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Mar 4, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> what were you doing to that poor case


i went out to get food, my brother said " I got this " and now its that, it looks like he shot holes into it rather than drill.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 4, 2019)

This will work and can be used for upgrades, later.
https://smile.amazon.com/BitFenix-Black-Gaming-Tower-BFX-NTG-100-KKWSK-RP/dp/B074MHBT3F/ref=sr_1_14?crid=1DE11N9ROK2GE&keywords=mini+tower+computer+case&qid=1551669939&s=electronics&sprefix=mini+tower,electronics,170&sr=1-14

Your brother must not like you or, is not very old. That looks like either hate, or a five year old with a power drill.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Mar 4, 2019)

is it hard changing cases? as i said im realllly new and so is my family as you can tell lol


----------



## Arjai (Mar 4, 2019)

I am sure there is a small computer shop somewhere near you that will be happy to swap cases for you, on the cheap. Almost any case, will have more airflow than that HP, maybe even one the shop has and will give to you. Find an independent shop owner and ask nicely. 

Google local computer shops, good luck!


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 4, 2019)

Go buy a soft blow hammer and a couple pieces of 2x4.  Put one piece under the case and bang on the top side until it is flat.  While your are getting the 2x4'  get as fine mesh screen as you can find and glue that to the inside of the panel.  Hell, duct tape would work.  So would old mail.  It's not even that bad.

Also, sign up for shop class if you are still in school.  If not, find an adult ed class.


----------



## hat (Mar 4, 2019)

Okay, so a new case *will not work*. Check out that motherboard...

I'm immediately noticing:
•Weird part of the motherboard with front panel stuff soldered to it which lines up with holes in the front, in much the same way the back panel is usually done
•No 20+4 pin ATX connector! Instead, there appears to be a funky proprietary 4 pin connector?
•Those mounting holes are all over the place. No hope of putting it in any standard ATX case without some modding.

That motherboard and chassis were a match made in silicon hell...


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 4, 2019)

just get a piece of acryllic from home depot and drill it in... easy.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey, those holes aren't bad just put the side back on it. If anything just straighten the case with a hammer and a small piece of wood. Just lay the side on the wood and hit it with a hammer to straighten the holes. Once the holes are flat then just put some big vinyl stickers on the side to cover them.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh jeeze, you sure it was a drill? Not a shotgun? XD But honestly you could probably as Arjai and Mindweaver said, get it back into shape and put it back on. If anything, the holes will add more ventilation~

Not sure about putting in a new case as the motherboard looks built into that chassis, maybe it will work but you probably won't have an I/O Shield..

*Edit: saw hat's post. Good point.*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2019)

I could get that panel back on the case fine.


----------



## jsalpha2 (Mar 4, 2019)

This is a job for..................................................Duck Tape Man!


----------



## SomeOne99h (Mar 4, 2019)

jsalpha2 said:


> This is a job for..................................................Duck Tape Man!


You can either use Flex Seal or Flex Tape


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 4, 2019)

Ha-ha-ha!!! 

You, guys, drilled the shit out of it. Further modding will be futile, so the only thing I can suggest is take some arts and crafts lessons, practice aerography a bit, and stylize the remainder of that case to look like it's been damaged by bullet holes and shrapnel )))

Regarding the actual case:
1) It's HP's in-house design, so no aftermarket parts will be available on the market
2) Someone suggested getting "used" case, but I doubt that will be possible for such a new machine
3) Replacing the case with an aftermarket model is also not an option, since your motherboard has non-standard size, shape, and power connectors. 





So, pretty much you have to ignore everything that's been suggested earlier in the thread, with the exception of "use it as is". Nothing bad is gonna happen if you have a few holes in the case.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 4, 2019)

This thread may help if you want to attempt to neaten it up a bit.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/good-method-for-cutting-out-a-window.72470/


----------



## Toothless (Mar 4, 2019)

So after seeing that board..

Just get a new motherboard and case at this point.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Mar 4, 2019)

I just need to find something to use as a side panel or just cover up the hole the sticker strat  sounds pretty good not gonna lie but i really dont have that kind of money to spend on a motherboard case and power supply, i do appreciate the help


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 4, 2019)

Froster said:


> not gonna lie but i really dont have that kind of money



Flatten in back out and using previously described methods and sticker it to death.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Mar 4, 2019)

sticker death


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 4, 2019)

Froster said:


> sticker death


Nice! Now you have just modded your first case! Well done! Modding is like building pc's once you start you can't stop.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 4, 2019)

Next time you want to drill some flimsy metal, put a large block of wood under it and drill into the wood.  This will help prevent deforming the thin flimsy thing by keeping support underneath it.


----------



## infrared (Mar 4, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Next time you want to drill some flimsy metal, put a large block of wood under it and drill into the wood.  This will help prevent deforming the thin flimsy thing by keeping support underneath it.


Good tip, it's also a good idea to start off with a smaller pilot hole and work up rather than going straight for the large bit. Or those stepped drill bits are ideal for this kind of thing.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 4, 2019)

infrared said:


> stepped drill bits



Those are great.  The big take away from all this is to:

Practice before using spray paint to touch up the Mona Lisa.
Mistakes are going to happen
Don't panic, there is always a way out.
Practice.
Practice.
Be careful with things that aren't replaceable.
Practice.


----------



## Dirty Gromp (Mar 4, 2019)

So i went to go get some tape and this is what i was able to do


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 5, 2019)

Fancy.


----------



## PapyrusGamer124 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hey Dirty Gromp, I doubt you do, but if you still need a new case panel or any other case parts, let me know I've got a whole case and even the motherboard from where I upgraded.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 16, 2021)

Resurrected!


----------

